
How to Disagree - shivam-dev
https://how-to-disagree.com/
======
snvzz
Interesting concept, but the impact sure is inaccurate.

Ad hominem, name-calling and responding to tone are extremely effective, as
most readers simply aren't prepared to do critical thinking.

~~~
shivam-dev
Yeah, the intention was to point out the positive impact contributed to the
discussion. Perhaps value seems to be a better term for it.

